# Joey 12/31/19



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Pretty day up in the Basin. 6 fish in the boat between 8&28lbs. Bait was hard to find with the water high. Saw two boats the whole day.
Hope everyone has a Happy New Year. Stay safe.


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Very Nice.


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow! That’s the way to end the year!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW, nice job Joey & Lisa!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice, Joey. I think you're about to get the hang of it.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice fish. How do you like the planner boards?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang them cats are eating good...they need to see Jenny Craig!!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

DMC said:


> Nice fish. How do you like the planner boards?



They’re a lot of fun. Takes some getting use to though.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Jason said:


> Dang them cats are eating good...they need to see Jenny Craig!!!!


Couple of them were shaped like me.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

LOL. Yea even had whiskers.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice fishies!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go there Joey ! You got those blue cats on speed dial !


----------

